# Georgia herf



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

I'll be heading up to Athens for a game in September and plan on meeting up with @greasemonger again for a smoke if anyone else wants to join in. Not sure on the details yet but I plan on being up there from September 12th-15th.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

The 12th (thurs) would likely be fine local during the day. Val sternly reminded me that we'll be going to Chateau Elan for our anniversary (10th), but I've been lobbying for the weekend before. If we do the weekend before, then maybe I could go to Athens that friday after yall's visit. Perhaps @Hickorynut would make the trek to 5 pts and we can dual over EZ boxes.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Whatever is best for you. I know better than to recommend messing up anniversary plans to smoke a cigar with a guy you met on the internet lol. I'm also not limited to Athens, as long as there's something close by for the wife and kids to do for a couple hours like last time.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Shame.....we'll be going to Amelia Island on the 22 nd thru 26....missed it by a week as that would be nice to just take a couple hours off.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Ha! I’ll be back down in FL that week. Was going to hit you up. Oh well! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Ha! I'll be back down in FL that week. Was going to hit you up. Oh well! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang, we all just keep going around in circles the last few months and missing each other. This will be my 2nd trip to Athens, your 2nd to Florida, I stayed over in Cape san blas about a week after @greasemonger was down there, and have been through @poppajon75's area several times. Next summer we're going to all have to coordinate our vacations better lol


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Funny thing is we normally do the beach in April before my snowbird parents come back up to Lake Hartwell for the summer, but we are taking our week vacay in Dublin Ireland for St Patricks day, which happens to be the same day as my buddy's 40th birthday. I'll be able to catch yall regardless on your trip up, be it Thurs or Friday. Val has to work Friday anyway.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Cigary said:


> Shame.....we'll be going to Amelia Island on the 22 nd thru 26....missed it by a week as that would be nice to just take a couple hours off.


Someone has to enjoy a week of punishment, can't think of a more deserving person!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> The 12th (thurs) would likely be fine local during the day. Val sternly reminded me that we'll be going to Chateau Elan for our anniversary (10th), but I've been lobbying for the weekend before. If we do the weekend before, then maybe I could go to Athens that friday after yall's visit. Perhaps @Hickorynut would make the trek to 5 pts and we can dual over EZ boxes.


I'll be in Commiefonia the 7-11....outside of that I'd try and be a part of a 5points run!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Hickorynut said:


> I'll be in Commiefonia the 7-11....outside of that I'd try and be a part of a 5points run!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Hope you make it back, I thought Georgia folks were against the law out there now.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

So we've been dragged into this crazy Ethylene Oxide drama in Smyrna and I'll be sampling air daily starting next Wednesday straight through the following Thursday (basically all day every day). They did however give me Friday the 13th off, and as long as I can make it back in time to pickup the potlicker from school (17:45ish), I should be okay. If 5pts is most convenient after a "visit", I'd just have to be on the rd by say about 16:30ish.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Her main campus tour and audition with the music dept is on Thursday. Still haven't got everything finalized but it looks like I should be free most of the day on Friday.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Somebody @ me when you settle on day and time....sos I can tell everyone what day I'll be conveniently unavailable.... 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Hickorynut said:


> Somebody @ me when you settle on day and time....sos I can tell everyone what day I'll be conveniently unavailable....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most likely sometime on Friday the 13th and you'll be inconveniently available. I'll let you know when.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

I'll be free pretty much all day Friday the 13th. @greasemonger @Hickorynut y'all decide on a time and place that's good for y'all and let me know.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

I say 5pts at 1230 to 1300. @Hickorynut what say yooo


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

13th? I say YES!!!!!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Rebel scum ... only 4 hours from me, if I can get back on the 12th from Mississippi

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

greasemonger said:


> I say 5pts at 1230 to 1300. @Hickorynut what say yooo


That works for me.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Ok, I need a short term ailment to use for an excuse....something that makes you temporarily blind and paralyzes your hands....

I'll also need to beat grease there and secure another box!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Take a deep breath guys, I know it’s exciting to join in for a cigar! If JT will pick me up in a chopper I’ll join you lol.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Hickorynut said:


> Ok, I need a short term ailment to use for an excuse....something that makes you temporarily blind and paralyzes your hands....
> 
> I'll also need to beat grease there and secure another box!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Quit trying to make up excuses like last year. You need me to pick you up and bring you to town? Then you can just say you were kidnapped lol.


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Aww futz man! I finally find this thread just to see I'll only be in Athens on the 9th and 10th, Bummer!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Ren Huggins said:


> Aww futz man! I finally find this thread just to see I'll only be in Athens on the 9th and 10th, Bummer!
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


We have an 1100 tee time at UGA golf course by the botanical gardens tomorrow morning. @*Hickorynut* so I need to be there when they open?


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> We have an 1100 tee time at UGA golf course by the botanical gardens tomorrow morning. @*Hickorynut* so I need to be there when they open?


Your safe tomorrow. I'll not be in PUBLIC on the 10th....no way, no how!:serious:


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Hickorynut said:


> Your safe tomorrow. I'll not be in PUBLIC on the 10th....no way, no how!:serious:


I meant Friday the 13th. I'm bringing a fistful tomorrow for golf, but likely avoiding 5pts tmr.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

So confused now 


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Well the only golf I've ever played was miniature so I'll have to pass on that. And I've got part 2 of 3 with my root canal at 11. But because I didn't finish up today I might be back this weekend and try hanging if the ol lady says I done good for the day.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

So what time do I need to be there? 5 points in Athens right?


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Oh and I'll be packing light so don't try to do me like you did last year lol.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

JtAv8tor said:


> So confused now
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


....me too


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Well was possibly thinking about driving that way on Friday, but now I don’t know if they are golfing or smoking. I am personally not a golfer. 


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

JtAv8tor said:


> Well was possibly thinking about driving that way on Friday, but now I don't know if they are golfing or smoking. I am personally not a golfer.
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


probably doing both...i don't hit the little white ball neither. guess you can ride the golf cart having a beer and cigar while they play


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> So confused now
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Keep it that way better for me.... @greasemonger they dont open till....what 1 or 2 .....hahaha

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

No golf on Friday planned, just brothers raiding 5 points.....so y'all come 1230-1300 or so there abouts?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Hickorynut said:


> No golf on Friday planned, just brothers raiding 5 points.....so y'all come 1230-1300 or so there abouts?
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


5 points on Atlanta highway? I think I passed that place on the way to my office on S Milledge.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

1720 Epps Bridge Pkwy #401, Athens, GA 30606



Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> 1720 Epps Bridge Pkwy #401, Athens, GA 30606
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Already had the address just depends on if I go home Thursday if I can make it.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

I'll be in town Thursday to get all the college stuff knocked out with the kid so I'll see who ever shows up Friday.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Its in the Kroger parking lot at the loop and 316.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> So confused now
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


My buddy and I played the UGA course today. Its right by Ren's office I imagine. And no. No golf Friday, just cigars. That place took my lunch money from the back tees.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Sadly I will be stuck in Mississippi through Friday afternoon now, won’t be able to make this. But have fun gents, maybe next time 


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Uuum yeah. So while golfing yesterday the daycare called saying that Joey had a 101.3 fever, so Val went and got him. Figgering it was just his usual 24hr deal. Its not. It spiked to 104 and is hand/foot/mouth again. I stayed with him today, will tomorrow as well, but he cant go back to school till he's symptom free. If Val cant get off work Friday I may be AWOL too and may have to cancel the Chateau weekend. I'm so beat down having had to console this pitiful, drooling (he has throat sores), dehydrated little dude I can barely see straight. Now that Val is home Ima have a cig or two, a couple beers, take a shower, and dig up a smoke. I'd like to imagine Im still a game time decision for Friday, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

So I guess Silky gets to share the 5 points plunder..... sorry about the obstacles fellas. JT there's a weather system headed across the gulf this weekend....I hope your not stuck in catfish junction till next week.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

So the boss says she wants to head up to Athens tomorrow instead of Friday to put me back to work so if we get beds tomorrow I'll be staying till Friday and can (fingers crossed) show up! 
Now I've never been to a herf before so can anybody give me some info? Do I bring my humi? Do I buy there? Adult beverages? Any special etiquette?

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Ren Huggins said:


> So the boss says she wants to head up to Athens tomorrow instead of Friday to put me back to work so if we get beds tomorrow I'll be staying till Friday and can (fingers crossed) show up!
> Now I've never been to a herf before so can anybody give me some info? Do I bring my humi? Do I buy there? Adult beverages? Any special etiquette?
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


I don't think they serve beverages. Ive been to 5 pts several times but never smoked there. Its always good form to at least buy something to smoke there, and their selection is very good. Even if it turns out I can't stay and smoke I may commit a mortal sin and make a quick appearance (bring a huni).


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Sorry to hear that @greasemonger hope he gets to feeling better. Take care of him first and if you can't make it out I'll catch you next time. We're about to head that way in about an hour cause we're got an appointment first thing in the morning. So @Hickorynut and @Ren Huggins hopefully I'll see y'all Friday.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Ren Huggins said:


> So the boss says she wants to head up to Athens tomorrow instead of Friday to put me back to work so if we get beds tomorrow I'll be staying till Friday and can (fingers crossed) show up!
> Now I've never been to a herf before so can anybody give me some info? Do I bring my humi? Do I buy there? Adult beverages? Any special etiquette?
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


first...have to wear red velvet slippers and robe, buy cigars at the place along with the booze and do not leave snot on the cigars you put under your nose. :grin2:
have fun guys and post pictures!!


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Finally made it up here. Had to get out and walk around after driving all night.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

No cut fee....bring a cutter and lighter (theirs suck) nice folks, no liquids. Plan to purchase out of respect since they allow public use of the lounge (at least they have for me previously). If they don't, then we'll travel about 20 miles and we can smoke and drink on my deck over looking the river.


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Been putting together Ikea furniture and beds for our first unit all day! My back went out on me so I'm going home tonight and I'll come back out here in the morning to go couch hunting and the BOTL herfing then back to more work. God willing I'll see you good fellas tomorrow.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

@Ren Huggins thought i had to start looking for your face in milk cartons.....


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

zcziggy said:


> @Ren Huggins thought i had to start looking for your face in milk cartons.....


Nah, not yet anyway. Gotta have a apartment fully furnished for our state inspection on the 19th and we've been scrambling to get stuff and have it set up.

Hope everything's getting better @greasemonger.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

@Ren Huggins you'd better make sure the humi is fully furnished before the inspection. Hope to see you later today, I'll probably be hungover.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

What a great herf....too short! And of course more bad influences, besides a bunch of cigars I somehow managed this...
@Cigary eat yer heart out.....

Silky, they have the Knappowhatever Castle also!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Wanted to say again it was great meeting two cool firefighting BOTL @SilkyJ and @Hickorynut! Thanks for a great time you guys! Maybe after I get things settled I can hang longer next time.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Had a great time, thanks for the cigars and the company. I'll be back again next year if not before. @Hickorynut I stopped and got me some scotch and rum on the way back to the hotel. @greasemonger thanks for the drive by, maybe next time you'll be able to stay.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

@Ren Huggins hope we didn't get you in too much trouble with the lady lol.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> What a great herf....too short! And of course more bad influences, besides a bunch of cigars I somehow managed this...
> @Cigary eat yer heart out.....
> 
> Silky, they have the Knappowhatever Castle also!
> ...


More pics please! What about you fellows smoking a cigar, come on, no pics, didn't happen!


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Surprisingly she was cool, I told her I was gonna let @Hickorynut's squirrels give her a scare if started pouting whining. But really, she had a altercation at the furniture store while she was waiting on me so that was a great distraction.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Pics or it didn't happened


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Yeah, so come to find out we are all in witness protection...so no pics.

Actually, the time flew buy with great conversation....totally forgot pics....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Yeah, so come to find out we are all in witness protection...so no pics.
> 
> Actually, the time flew buy with great conversation....totally forgot pics....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Glad you guys were able to get together for a smoke or two! :vs_cool:


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

I wish I coulda stayed, but lounges frown upon having 2yo kids running amok. It looked like @*Ren Huggins* was getting a proper Puff initiation based on what I saw before I left.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

greasemonger said:


> I wish I coulda stayed, but lounges frown upon having 2yo kids running amok. It looked like @*Ren Huggins* was getting a proper Puff initiation based on what I saw before I left.


do tell :grin2:


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Oh yeah, he got it good. I did too considering I wasn't prepared for your drive by bombing.


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

greasemonger said:


> @*Ren Huggins* was getting a proper Puff initiation based on what I saw before I left.


This doggone crapatalk hasn't been notifying me when I get mentioned !

Proper initiation my ash...I got more sticks laid on me than a chick in a skin flick!!! I couldn't get all of the damage laid on me in the picture.
I got tricked! 
I'll say it again, I hate you guys for being some of the sneakiest givingest sons o BOTL I ever met! Hahaha!
Thanks again for a great time.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Forgot I had pics.












the other guys were camera shy and all the bombs wouldn't fit in a pic but this is what I bought and smoked there.


----------

